# How does the rhino perform



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have been looking at rhinos for sometime now. and curious how much do you guys like your rhinos?. i know its hard to compare to the rzr's and can am sxs now. so what are you inputs on them?.

How well do they perform off road?

Do they have plenty of power?

prefer 660 or 700 rhino?

Pics appreciated of your modded rhino ride. lifted, cage chopped, ect.


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

Our rhino has held up great it was drove thru the water at the beach then it fell off our trailer doing 75 and only thing that has ever broke is a shock mount. It does have the power to pull our 2Honda jet skis out of the boat ramp and will turn the 27s really good.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

thats not bad at all. all i would really use the rhino for if i got one is yard labor. and to have fun on the trails at Busco nothing stupid crazy. i got a brute and a 350 rancher for the tougher stuff and tight trails. the rhino will get few mods/upgrades but nothing like my Brute


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2006bruteforce750 said:


> then it fell off our trailer doing 75


  But that did it in...right? :bigeyes: That's my biggest fear..having it roll out the back of the truck.


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

We have an 07 660, its been great I've only had to put a water pump and brakes on it in 8 years. I do wish it had an electric fuel pump though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The going trend a few years ago, was to stick w/ the 460, or take the diff's out of them and put them in the 660 b/c they had lower gears, to back the smaller motor... not sure if that's still true or not but....


----------



## muddytires (Nov 10, 2015)

Mine is an '06 660 and truly love it for the power, looks, durability etc. The only thing I have a problem with is, it is pretty noisy. When wifey and I go for a ride we can hardly converse.


----------

